# Rubber Boots ?



## The Big Z (Sep 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried the these:  

Muck® Woody Max™ Hunting Boots 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_97333____SearchResults

Tried them on at Bass Pro the other day.  Very light weight and very comfortable.  Easy on and off.

Also tried the Lacrosse & RedHead brands but i liked the Muck boot better.

Whole purpose of the trip was to get the Lacrosse's but i didnt like how they felt.

So, i held off to do a little more research.

Let me your likes and dis-likes with the Muck Boot....

Thanks


----------



## state159 (Sep 19, 2009)

I've had both Laccrosse Alpha Burley and Muck Wetland. Both are good but the Muck is the best in my opinion. Muck feels better and lasts longer.


----------



## oxbow (Nov 20, 2009)

I switched out from the hard rubber boots the Muck Boots about two year ago.  Now these are not meant for climbing and hiking, but are good for flat walking.  Best feature is your socks don't get in a bind compared to the hard rubber boots.  Another feature compared to the rubber boots is they won't pull of easily like the rubber boots would when your in a swamp.


----------



## GMORE (Nov 20, 2009)

I've put miles and miles on my muck boots.  Easy on and off, warm, waterproof, and wear like tennis shoes.  By far my favorite pair of hunting boots.


----------



## southwind (Nov 26, 2009)

I call my Lacrosse Burlys "Heart Attack Boots"  I bout have a heart attack tryin to get em off.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 26, 2009)

muck


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 26, 2009)

GMORE said:


> I've put miles and miles on my muck boots.  Easy on and off, warm, waterproof, and wear like tennis shoes.  By far my favorite pair of hunting boots.



X-2


----------



## 7 point (Nov 27, 2009)

how do yall keep your feet worm in rubber boots I have lacross grange boots and this morning it was 45 hear not too cold but my feet where FREEZING any sugestions


----------



## robertyb (Nov 27, 2009)

7 point said:


> how do yall keep your feet worm in rubber boots I have lacross grange boots and this morning it was 45 hear not too cold but my feet where FREEZING any sugestions



Tosti-Toes from Walmart.


----------



## JohnK (Nov 30, 2009)

I have some "edgewater" muck boots but they are a little shorter than those and don't come in camo, just green. You can tuck your pants in easy, they're warm, slip on and off and I love 'em. Good for walking and don't leak at the creek.


----------



## warrior21 (Nov 30, 2009)

went to buy Lacrosse. Found BOGS , without a doubt the lightest, most comfortable boots I ever owned. Warm, Dry, Light. Made out of Neoprene so I don't know how long they will last, but for 64.00 you could afford a new pair every year!


----------



## howl (Dec 1, 2009)

7 point said:


> how do yall keep your feet worm in rubber boots I have lacross grange boots and this morning it was 45 hear not too cold but my feet where FREEZING any sugestions



Try better socks. Cotton socks damp with sweat will freeze your feet. The old standby is wool with a polypropylene liner sock. Bridgedale makes some better, but they're a third of the cost of those boots.


----------



## green46 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been looking at rubber boots as well.  I need a boot that will keep my feet warm while sitting in a stand as well as be comfortable enough to wear on long hikes for wma hunts.  I like a pull on boot better than a lace up boot but I'm curious if the rubber boots would be comfortable enough to hike long distances.


----------



## Wheels (Dec 7, 2009)

Muck Woody Max ! I walk appx. 1/2 mile to one of my stands  with no problem. They also keep my feet warm and are confortable


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 25, 2010)

Love my Muck Boots


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 25, 2010)

I almost bought a pair couple weeks ago till I read the reviews regarding the neoprene getting picked and torn, guess if you wore your pants leggs over the boot it wouldn't be a problem... but I went with leather uppers.


----------



## whatarush (Feb 10, 2010)

muck all the way


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 18, 2011)

A tree stand hunter needs a boot that has a very firm and sturdy arch support for when climbing ladders, tree stands, walking on rough uneven terrain, etc.  If your boots do not have a good arch support your feet essentially have to bend over each step.  That will damage your feet now and in years to come.

Not sure if or which rubber boots and/or brands have good arch supports in them.  If you pick up the boot and can bend/flex the arch of the boot easily in your hands, it probably does not have an arch support. 

Dave


----------



## rocket (Nov 8, 2011)

Which style of Muck are you guys wearing...can you tuck your pants leg in to the boot, or is the neoprene too tight?


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a pair of Muck Wetlands and have loved them for the last year! However a few weeks ago walking through the woods and a limb went right up the side. Tore a hole about the size of my fist in them! I called Muck to see if i could get them repaired and was more than happy to pay the cost. They told me they didn't repair their boots just to take them back to Bass Pro where I got them. Took them to BP and they told me too bad, didn't have a reciept! So now I'm not a Muck fan! Will never buy another pair, going with something more durable! My mistake for buying them thinking they would hold up.


----------

